# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Διάφορα φυτά...αναζήτηση

## Kostakos

Αυτα που βρηκα πριν λιγο στο κηπο,  βγαζοντας φωτο καποια φυτα, νομιζω δυο απο αυτα πρεπει να ειναι ζωχοι .... Τα υπολοιπα δε ξερω ακριβως (μη πεταξω και καμια βλακεια)
 ok
Ζωχος??


Τσουκνιδα?(αμα ειναι μη βαρατε εε δε τα παωκλ με τα φυτα) :Happy: 

Αυτο????

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ζωχος και τσουκνιδα ναι, τα πετυχες!

Το τριτο δεν ξερω.. ουτε εγω ειμαι ειδικος στα φυτα, απλως εχω ξερω μερικα οπου βγαινουν στο εξοχικο μας και τα γνωριζω!

----------


## Kostakos

Η τσουκνιδα απο οτι μου ειχε πει καποιος απο εδω θελει καλο καθαρισμα, οπως και ολα αλλωστε, και μετα σερβιρισμα.. 
Αυτο το τελευταιο κανει για τα πτηνα?.

----------


## Gardelius

*Το πρωτο πρεπει να ειναι ...ταραξακος! *  :Confused0006:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Η τσουκνιδα απο οτι μου ειχε πει καποιος απο εδω θελει καλο καθαρισμα, οπως και ολα αλλωστε, και μετα σερβιρισμα..


Καλο καθαρισμα θελουν ολα τα λαχανικα που προσφερουμε στα πουλακια μας!!  :winky: 




> Αυτο το τελευταιο κανει για τα πτηνα?.


Οπως προανεφερα, δεν ξερω απο φυτα..

----------


## Gardelius

*Μια χαρα ειναι η τσουκνιδα....αλλα προσεχε πως θα την "πιάσεις" !!!!*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ωπ.. μπερδευτηκα! Νομιζα οτι η 1η και 2η φωτογραφια ειναι το ιδιο φυτο.. Το 2ο προκειτε για ζωχο και το 3ο για τσουκνιδα! 

Ηλια ο ταραξακος ειναι αλλιως! Τι ειναι αυτο στην 1η φωτο δεν ξερω..

----------


## Kostakos

eννοείς το φυτό dandelion?? 

νομίζω αν κρίνω κλ από ότι έιδα δεν έιχε ίδια φύλλα, Ηλία.

Επίσης.. μήπως οζωχός στη 2η φώτο έχει π΄ροβλημα γτ κοιτάξτε προσεκτικά τα φύλλα του κατω αριστερά!!

----------


## Gardelius

> Ωπ.. μπερδευτηκα! Νομιζα οτι η 1η και 2η φωτογραφια ειναι το ιδιο φυτο.. Το 2ο προκειτε για ζωχο και το 3ο για τσουκνιδα! 
> 
> Ηλια ο ταραξακος ειναι αλλιως! Τι ειναι αυτο στην 1η φωτο δεν ξερω..


*εμενα ιδιο μ αυτο μου φαίνεται ......

*

----------


## Kostakos

γτ τα φύλλα  όμως  ήταν μεγάλα!! δε ξέρω γι αυτό σας ρωτάω? άν είναι κάνει να δωθεί σε παπαγάλο?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ραδικι ειναι τελικα αυτο στη πρωτη φωτο.. κανει να δινουμε στα πουλακια μας!

----------


## Gardelius

> γτ τα φύλλα  όμως  ήταν μεγάλα!! δε ξέρω γι αυτό σας ρωτάω? άν είναι κάνει να δωθεί σε παπαγάλο?



*Αυτο....Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας  πιστεύω να σε καλύψει!!!*

----------


## jk21

> Αυτα που βρηκα πριν λιγο στο κηπο,  βγαζοντας φωτο καποια φυτα, νομιζω δυο απο αυτα πρεπει να ειναι ζωχοι .... Τα υπολοιπα δε ξερω ακριβως (μη πεταξω και καμια βλακεια)
>  ok
> Ζωχος??



το πρωτο ειναι ψευδοταραξακος (false dandelion -  _Hypochaeris radicata  )

_

το τελευταιο δεν ξερω 

τα αλλα δυο ,ζωχος και τσουκνιδα οπως αναφερθηκε .Μια χαρα ειναι και τα τρια γνωστα ,για να τα δινουμε στα πουλια μας

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Λουλουδι, εχουν κατα κανονα ολοι οι ταραξακοι ή οχι Δημητρη?

Εγω για ραδικι το νομιζα.. ρωτησα τη μητερα μου και το επιβεβαιωσε.. τωρα δεν ξερω!

----------


## Kostakos

Το τελευταίο ρε παιδιά/? Ετχάριστώ κ Δημήτρη!! θα με φάει η περιέργεια να μάθω!!

----------


## jk21

και ο ταραξακος και ο ψευδοταραξακος εχουν λουλουδι κιτρινο με μικροδιαφορες στο σχημα .θα σου δειξω φωτο αυριο 


τα ραδικια εχουν μπλε λουλουδακι

----------


## panos70

με το κιτρινο λουλουδι ειναι σιγουρα ταραξακος

----------


## adreas

Ραδίκι  ζοχός   τσουκνίδα το  τέταρτο  δεν ξέρω  τι  είναι το  πρώτο  τρώνε τα  σπόρια  του τα  μικρά  το  έχωξαναγράψει  πάλι  εδώ.

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ σαν ραδικι για αυτη τη φωτο ,εννοεις το cichorium intibus που εχω κατω απο αυτη;

----------


## adreas

Όχι  σαν  αυτό!!

----------


## adreas

*Χηροβότανο-Helminthotheca echioides (L.) Holub(=Picris echioides)*
*Άλλες ονομασίες:* Μυρμηγκοβότανο, χοιρομουρίδα
*Οικογένεια:* Αστεροειδών-Asteraceae

https://www.google.gr/search?q=picri...w=1440&bih=744

----------


## Kostakos

Τελικά τι είναι?? και άμα έιναι κάτι από όλα αυτά που λέτε πιο επιτρέπται? μπερδέυτηκα

----------


## jk21

> *Χηροβότανο-Helminthotheca echioides (L.) Holub(=Picris echioides)*
> *Άλλες ονομασίες:* Μυρμηγκοβότανο, χοιρομουρίδα
> *Οικογένεια:* Αστεροειδών-Asteraceae
> 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=picri...w=1440&bih=744


αυτο που λες ειναι ετσι .το ξερω γιατι το εχω ψωνισει σε αγρια χορτα (ποικιλια ) που δινουν το χειμωνα στη λαικη .τα φυλλα δεν εχουν μορφη κοντινη στο σχημα του ταραξακου ,οπως στη φωτο που ρωτα ο κωστας (την βαζω πιο κατω )

----------


## Kostakos

Eπίσης βλέπετε κάτι περίργο στο φύλλωμα του ζωχού 2η εικόνα??

----------


## jk21

ναι εχει προσβολη απο ενα εντομο ,νομιζω φυλλορικτης λεγεται που κανει αυτα τα << ποταμακια >> στα φυλλα

----------


## Kostakos

Δηλαδή δεν το δίνω... το διαπιστωσα και εγώ ότι έχει προβληθει από έντομο!! άρα σε αναζήτηση άλλου ζωχού... βρήκα και άλλον αλλά είναι δίπλα στο τσιμέντο (πάντα μέσα στο κήπο μας) και σκέφτηκα μήπως έχει απορροφήσει καυσαέρια από το αμαξι μας??

----------


## jk21

εννοειται δινουμε υγειη φυτα  ...

----------


## Kostakos

τη τσουκνιδα τρ μου ένει να πάρω τρ!! επίσης το φυτό στη πρώτη εικόνα... που λέτε ότι είανι ψευδιταραξάκος κάνει να το δώσω! τον ταξαάκο από ότι διάβασα ναι άρα και τον "ψευδο"?

----------


## Kostakos

Μολις τ βρηκα τι ειναι..


Ζωχος.. Πιστευω πως ναι ειναι



Αυτο?. Γνωστομου φαινεται.. Ισως να ειναι το ιδιο με το πρωτο που εβαλα στη πρωτη σελιδα...


Και αυτο??


δενδρολιβανο κανει ετσι.. Αλλα οχι σε μεγαλες πσοτητες?? 
σορρυ να σας ζαλησα.. Και θα το συνεχισω αλλα μολισ ανακαλυψα εναν πιο νεδιαφεροντα κηπο απο οτι πιστευα  :Happy:

----------


## αντρικος

το τριτο παδια νομιζω ειναι στρουθουι ετσι το λεμε εμεις στην κυπρο κοβεις μονο τις μητες τις φρεσκες και τρογονται κατι σαν τα αγρελια αλλα δεν ειμαι 100%  :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Δηλαδη τωγεται σαν σαλατα?????

----------


## jk21

> Μολις τ βρηκα τι ειναι..
> 
> 
> Ζωχος.. Πιστευω πως ναι ειναι
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτο?. Γνωστομου φαινεται.. Ισως να ειναι το ιδιο με το πρωτο που εβαλα στη πρωτη σελιδα...
> 
> ...


το πρωτο το ξερω σαν φυτο ,δεν τον ξερω πως λεγεται ,ουτε αν τρωγεται (νομιζω οχι ! )
το δευτερο ειναι ζωχος αγκαθωτος (sonchus asper ) και το τριτο ειναι ραδικι μικρο .αυτο ειναι σιγουρα ραδικι και νομιζω cichorium intibus ή απλα συγγενικο

το τελευταιο ειναι βατο ή βατομουρια

----------


## Kostakos

Ευχαριστώ ξανά!! Τελικά έδωσα στο ρούλη τσουκνίδα, δενδρολίβανο και αυτό το ζωχό στη φωτό!!! Το δενδρολίβανο πιο πολύ το δάγκω νε για παιχνίδι παρά το έφαγε τσουκνίδα το ίδιο και στο ζωχό έφαγε ένα κομματάκι φύλλου! Μετά καθάριζε το ράμφος αστεια πήγε στην άκρι του κλουβιού και έτριβε και τις δύο μεριές του ράμφους του  ::

----------


## αντρικος

ναι εγω μιλαω για το 3ο φυτο στο προτο ποστ ομως θα ανεβασω και εγω καποιες φοτο τωρα που εβγαλα και εχω και κατι ωραιο μεσα  :Happy:

----------


## αντρικος

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]  μεχρι και μανιταρια βρηκα αυτα ειναι τα λεγομενα μανιταρια τις αναθρηκας βλαστανε κοντα σε αναθρηκες  :Happy:

----------


## karakonstantakis

> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]
> [/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]  μεχρι και μανιταρια βρηκα αυτα ειναι τα λεγομενα μανιταρια τις αναθρηκας βλαστανε κοντα σε αναθρηκες




*1η φώτο --->  anchusa sp

2η φώτο ---> Muscari comosum

**Μούσκαρι,(Muscari comosum (L.) Mill.) γνωστοί και ως βολβοί, αγριουάκινθοι. Από τα πιο γνωστά από αρχαιότητα ακόμη βότανα. Οι βολβοί του (το ριζικό του σύστημα ) είναι φαγώσιμοι, ψημένοι και αρτυμένοι με ξύδι, όπως αναφέρει ο Διοσκουρίδης.



*


*Kάποιο Trifolium είναι !!!


*Τ αγκάθια στην γλώσσα μου πλέει το όνομα..... αχμμμμμμμμμμμμ*

----------


## karakonstantakis

> *1η φώτο --->  anchusa sp
> 
> 2η φώτο ---> Muscari comosum
> 
> **Μούσκαρι,(Muscari comosum (L.) Mill.) γνωστοί και ως βολβοί, αγριουάκινθοι. Από τα πιο γνωστά από αρχαιότητα ακόμη βότανα. Οι βολβοί του (το ριζικό του σύστημα ) είναι φαγώσιμοι, ψημένοι και αρτυμένοι με ξύδι, όπως αναφέρει ο Διοσκουρίδης.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ...



*Σπαράγγια πρέπει να είναι.... !!!*

----------

